# snowboard tools



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

hey everyone i am designing a new snowboard tool and i am wondering what problems you guys might have with the existing ones on the market and i would also very much welcome any feed back on how they could be improved. So please if you have ever used a snowboarding tool please tell me what you liked and didn't like about them it will be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

the only problem i have is size. I've been looking everywhere for a small screwdriver, that still gives you enough torque to really screw stuff down. Also, ideall it'd fold up nicely so there's no sharp/pointy bits.

el


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

rusty bits.


----------

